# Vessels



## elody21 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## keithkarl2007 (Dec 30, 2008)

man i just love red box elder, its made for this kinda turning


----------



## sailing_away (Dec 30, 2008)

Outstanding vessels.  The finish and quality of wood is amazing.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 30, 2008)

Those are amazing.


----------



## elody21 (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks! The wood was just from old downed trees. The tall vessel is Yew, Boxelder is obvious, the smallest vessel is lilac, and the other one is cottonwood.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Dec 30, 2008)

Great work.
It looks like I have some competition, my wife and I moved out of Batavia in 2004 and now we are in Sugar Grove.


----------



## markgum (Dec 30, 2008)

Excellant work.  What did you use as a finish?


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 30, 2008)

Great work.  Love the one on the right.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh my!!, oh MY! stunning work, may we have more infol ike size, wood etc? The more info the better.


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 31, 2008)

Absolutely exquisite work.  Your two postings are really great examples of turning.


----------



## Fred (Dec 31, 2008)

Excelent form and finish on all these 'vessels!' Ya done good!!


----------



## Rcd567 (Dec 31, 2008)

Great work.  Those are beautiful.


----------



## philb (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice work!

what kind of finish is on those?


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 3, 2009)

Alice,
pieces like those are why I got into turning in the first place.... wait a minute while I wipe the drool off the keyboard.... those are absolutely gorgeous.  What is your finish?


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 3, 2009)

Spectacular !!! Your turnings and finishes are amazing and the wood is awesome !!!


----------



## dgscott (Jan 3, 2009)

humbling, to say the least.


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Jan 3, 2009)

Lovely work. As much as I like the vessels themselves, I would be prouder of the finials. They really finish the pieces and make them unique and special. They remind me a bit of Cindy Drozda's, but yours are really unique.

Dale


----------



## CaptG (Jan 3, 2009)

AWESOME... for once, I don't know what else to say.


----------



## angelofdeath (Jan 4, 2009)

awesome looking pieces.....those are just fantastic....what is your finish that you used....cause it is spectacular looking.  thank you so much for sharing


----------



## johncrane (Jan 4, 2009)

Excellent work.:biggrin:


----------



## wolftat (Jan 4, 2009)

You do some beautiful work Alice.


----------



## woody350ep (Jan 4, 2009)

we have to guess on the finish, eh?


----------

